# Walking in circles with head tilt



## BlueTris

I put my mouse Bianca in with my male Joey yesterday but to my horror when I checked on them today Bianca is walkng around in circles with head tilted and is squeaking a lot. Does anyone know what might be wrong with her. She was perfectly fine yesterday. I've now got her isolated and hoping she isn't pregnant as don't know what's wrong with her.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ThatCertainGlow

If it just came on, then probably either inner ear infection, something in her ear, or a tumor. Might be a concussion, but not sure if that's possible in the cage setup. Obviously the ear problems being a more simple matter than the tumor. Do you have a vet? I'm not sure how you could determine which it is, or if it's even one of the things I guessed it could be, yourself.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

As TCG suggests, I'd also say inner ear infection. That's usually what causes head tilt. I would take her to a vet as soon as possible to get some anitbiotics.


----------



## BlueTris

Bianca appeared to of got better over the weekend and was practically back to normal but today something looks wrong again. She is now running fast around her enclosure constantly. I put my hand in and she ran straight into it. She did this a few times. It's like she doesn't even know my hand was there. Shes banging into the sides of the bin cage aswell. I'm thinking she may be blind (although she wasn't before) really don't know what to do for the best. She is eating and drinking ok by the way. Just acting very odd indeed.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mousefan

Hope it doesn't happen again...


----------



## blackbirdmice

BlueTris said:


> Bianca appeared to of got better over the weekend and was practically back to normal but today something looks wrong again. She is now running fast around her enclosure constantly. I put my hand in and she ran straight into it. She did this a few times. It's like she doesn't even know my hand was there. Shes banging into the sides of the bin cage aswell. I'm thinking she may be blind (although she wasn't before) really don't know what to do for the best. She is eating and drinking ok by the way. Just acting very odd indeed.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


It could be a brain tumor that's pressing on her optic nerve. I hope she get's better.


----------



## thammy24

Have you taken her to the vet? it's kinda hard for us to tell you what you could do or what it may be, behind a computer screen.


----------



## BlueTris

There are not any vets in the area that specialise in small rodents. Not that I have found anyway. When I took her last week the vet wasn't sure what was wrong but prescribed baytril (after I asked could it be an inner ear infection) She seemed almost normal Saturday. Head tilt had gone and she was climbing onto my hand although a little clumsily. On sunday she was acting completly normal but today acting like this. She has long periods running about and bashing into things then goes to sleep. She has been sleeping all over the place. In different places each time, where as before she always slept in one certain corner
Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Frizzle

Did you quit using the baytril when you saw she had improved, or continue treatment?

*edit: Spelling.


----------



## NikiP

If you went through the complete treatment & there aren't any good vets to help her further, it may be time to consider the quality of life.

I don't mean that to be snarky, but a day to early is better then a day to late.


----------



## BlueTris

Hi, yes I had carried on with the antibiotic when she appeared to be getting better.

I decided yesterday that I would have her pts. When I went to get her from her cage she was already dead.

Not ever had anything like this happen before with my mice and she was such a lovely friendly mouse and was only 4 months old 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NikiP

So sorry to hear that


----------



## ThatCertainGlow

That is sad.  I'd keep a watch on any babies, and their offspring, if you have any living from her, or siblings of her's. Might want to let the breeder know all the details you have, for their records. (Didn't go back and research anything about this mouse that you might have posted, so none of the above may be relevant.)


----------



## BlueTris

The breeder of Bianca is a friend of mine and she said that aggression has recently been reported from the same line so she is no longer going to breed from that line. Bianca had not had any litters and is unrelated to my other mice. I was hoping to add her to my breeding program as she had the white spotting I wanted and my tri's are too overmarked


----------

